# stihl oil and gas caps



## capecodtree (Sep 5, 2010)

Is it me or are the new stihl gas and oil caps lousy? I have had the oil cap on my 200t's come out while climbing or in the bucket. Probably four times in five years. what a mess! One other time, while climbing, I had a small pitch pine limb go through the "flip top" and pull the oil cap out. My guys all run husky's and I may have to switch. what do you guys think?


----------



## Philbert (Sep 5, 2010)

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=141300&highlight=flippy+caps

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=141336&highlight=flippy+caps

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=117054&highlight=flippy+caps

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=133317&highlight=flippy+caps

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=133371&highlight=flippy+caps

. . . and about 11 more pages listing threads just on this topic.

Philbert


----------



## tree md (Sep 5, 2010)

Not going to switch saws over them but I hate the flippy caps. I learned myself after the first time I spilt oil down my leg. I have no problems getting them off and on but if your in business you can't always do it yourself. I have worn oil down the leg three or four times after my guys have filled the saws.

It's ridicules that you have to fill the saws yourself in the mornings when you are the owner but if you don't want to watch someone struggle for 15 minutes trying to get the caps back on and you don't want to wear bar oil then you have to do it yourself unfortunately... All due to over engineered caps. I never had any problems with the old caps and didn't hear anyone complaining about them. On the contrary, most I know complain about the new ones.


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 5, 2010)

really? youd switch brands of saws just because of the flippy caps? i really do not understand why people have problems with them..
a little over engineered? sure... but cmon.. they are pretty simple and work fine, i dont understand how it could "fall off/out"..the little plastic tabs would prevent this from happening


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 5, 2010)

tree md said:


> It's ridicules that you have to fill the saws yourself in the mornings when you are the owner but if you don't want to watch someone struggle for 15 minutes trying to get the caps back on



i would always take every saw in the truck out before every job for my boss. i would top each one off with bar oil and fuel, and start them all to get them warmed up/make sure they ran. from the climbing saws to the 660. that should be something any good ground guy should do without having to be told to do it.
on a side note, it sounds like you need some new ground guys, maybe they should be part of your pre-hiring job screening interview , if they cant figure out a flippy cap, god only knows what theyll mess up on a dangerous job site :greenchainsaw:


----------



## tree md (Sep 5, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> i would always take every saw in the truck out before every job for my boss. i would top each one off with bar oil and fuel, and start them all to get them warmed up/make sure they ran. from the climbing saws to the 660. that should be something any good ground guy should do without having to be told to do it.
> on a side note, it sounds like you need some new ground guys, maybe they should be part of your pre-hiring job screening interview , if they cant figure out a flippy cap, god only knows what theyll mess up on a dangerous job site :greenchainsaw:



My rope man and number 1 groundy has been working the ground and running ropes and saws for 20 years. As long as I have been climbing. He's been with me for three. He could rope the moon as well as rebuild a carburetor on an 066. Can't get a flippy cap off and on to save his life. Of course he is 6'4" and goes around 290 with fists the size of hams. Still, I think I'll keep him.


----------



## NeoTree (Sep 5, 2010)

I replaced the oil cap on my ms200 because it wouldn't seat properly, and now the new one, after a couple tanks of gas, is not seating right again
yup, they suck.
my 270 on the other hand has survived years of abuse. i think its model speciffic maybe.


----------



## tree md (Sep 5, 2010)

NeoTree said:


> I replaced the oil cap on my ms200 because it wouldn't seat properly, and now the new one, after a couple tanks of gas, is not seating right again
> yup, they suck.
> my 270 on the other hand has survived years of abuse. i think its model speciffic maybe.



Yup. No one has any problems with the caps on any of my saws except for the 200. The gas cap is a little burred or something and it is hard to get off and on. I'm the only one who can do it. I end up just gassing and oiling all of them in the mornings because it makes no sense for me to not fuel them all at the same time and only do one. Believe me, it saves me stress to just do it myself...


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 6, 2010)

tree md said:


> he is 6'4" and goes around 290 with fists the size of hams. Still, I think I'll keep him.



in that case, keep him, buy him 2 of any husky he wants, and fire the other idiots who cant figure out the flippy caps!!


----------



## tree md (Sep 6, 2010)

Actually I am kind of funny about stuff like that. Some would prolly say a little anal. I have learned to head off certain stress points for myself to make my day go smoother. I like to gas my saws and warm them up because I like to make sure they are in good working order at the start of the day and I have no one to blame but myself if one of them becomes flooded. I get really irate when someone floods a saw first thing in the morning and I have to jack with it. Simple solution: I just start the saws myself the first thing in the morning and it avoids any possible stress over the saws.

Another pet peeve is for anyone to touch my throw line. Yes, I understand that you are trying to help and look like you're staying busy but if you lay a finger on my throwline and I have to unravel a birds nest then we are going to have words... 

Kind of weird to some of you, I'm sure but there are just certain tasks I would rather do myself and avoid any high blood pressure.


----------



## NeoTree (Sep 6, 2010)

tree md said:


> Actually I am kind of funny about stuff like that. Some would prolly say a little anal. I have learned to head off certain stress points for myself to make my day go smoother. I like to gas my saws and warm them up because I like to make sure they are in good working order at the start of the day and I have no one to blame but myself if one of them becomes flooded. I get really irate when someone floods a saw first thing in the morning and I have to jack with it. Simple solution: I just start the saws myself the first thing in the morning and it avoids any possible stress over the saws.
> 
> Another pet peeve is for anyone to touch my throw line. Yes, I understand that you are trying to help and look like you're staying busy but if you lay a finger on my throwline and I have to unravel a birds nest then we are going to have words...
> 
> Kind of weird to some of you, I'm sure but there are just certain tasks I would rather do myself and avoid any high blood pressure.



absolutely agree.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Sep 6, 2010)

tree md said:


> Actually I am kind of funny about stuff like that. Some would prolly say a little anal. I have learned to head off certain stress points for myself to make my day go smoother. I like to gas my saws and warm them up because I like to make sure they are in good working order at the start of the day and I have no one to blame but myself if one of them becomes flooded. I get really irate when someone floods a saw first thing in the morning and I have to jack with it. Simple solution: I just start the saws myself the first thing in the morning and it avoids any possible stress over the saws.
> 
> Another pet peeve is for anyone to touch my throw line. Yes, I understand that you are trying to help and look like you're staying busy but if you lay a finger on my throwline and I have to unravel a birds nest then we are going to have words...
> 
> Kind of weird to some of you, I'm sure but there are just certain tasks I would rather do myself and avoid any high blood pressure.



Agreed....Anytime I am with someone new, the first thing they go for is your ropes and throwline. I say "Don't touch that", and give them a look. I hate it when other people roll, or try to roll my ropes for me. Just stay away from them because if you roll them up, I am going to unroll them and redo them right in front of you. You would think people would get offended but they always say "ok" and leave me alone about it.


----------



## tree md (Sep 6, 2010)

I flake my ropes into a bag these days but it don't matter, whether you are rolling ropes or flaking them into a bag, I like to stow my own ropes. Some guys will think you are totally anal about it but what I am actually doing is inspecting my climb line as I reel it in and stow it. Kind of like packing your own parachute. Lets you know at the end of each day if your rope has been damaged. I am the same way about my rigging lines.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Sep 6, 2010)

tree md said:


> I flake my ropes into a bag these days but it don't matter, whether you are rolling ropes or flaking them into a bag, I like to stow my own ropes. Some guys will think you are totally anal about it but what I am actually doing is inspecting my climb line as I reel it in and stow it. Kind of like packing your own parachute. Lets you know at the end of each day if your rope has been damaged. I am the same way about my rigging lines.



Exactly.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 7, 2010)

tree md said:


> Actually I am kind of funny about stuff like that. Some would prolly say a little anal. I have learned to head off certain stress points for myself to make my day go smoother. I like to gas my saws and warm them up because I like to make sure they are in good working order at the start of the day and I have no one to blame but myself if one of them becomes flooded. I get really irate when someone floods a saw first thing in the morning and I have to jack with it. Simple solution: I just start the saws myself the first thing in the morning and it avoids any possible stress over the saws.
> 
> Another pet peeve is for anyone to touch my throw line. Yes, I understand that you are trying to help and look like you're staying busy but if you lay a finger on my throwline and I have to unravel a birds nest then we are going to have words...
> 
> Kind of weird to some of you, I'm sure but there are just certain tasks I would rather do myself and avoid any high blood pressure.



:agree2:

The flipper caps, I figured out will not shut if there is too much fuel/oil in, the seal will not seat, also the smallest little chip, wont let it seat properly either, we fill them about 7/8's full, making sure everything is REALLY clean, seems to work, the old scwrench slot caps are my favs, but they seem to wear out where you put the tip in, I think they should come up with a happy medium and put a steel insert in the old caps, while making the slot smaller to better accomadate the scwrench flat tip.


----------



## Bermie (Sep 7, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> :agree2:
> 
> The flipper caps, I figured out will not shut if there is too much fuel/oil in, the seal will not seat, also the smallest little chip, wont let it seat properly either, we fill them about 7/8's full, making sure everything is REALLY clean, seems to work, the old scwrench slot caps are my favs, but they seem to wear out where you put the tip in, I think they should come up with a happy medium and put a steel insert in the old caps, while making the slot smaller to better accomadate the scwrench flat tip.



You got it in one...flipping flippy caps...my gas cap has just gotten all stiff for some reason, taken to not seating properly without a little extra attention, had it filled, shut, started and cutting then I realized the cap was off and gas flying everywhere... 

And THAT'S a good idea for screw caps


----------



## treemandan (Sep 7, 2010)

Bermie said:


> You got it in one...flipping flippy caps...my gas cap has just gotten all stiff for some reason, taken to not seating properly without a little extra attention, had it filled, shut, started and cutting then I realized the cap was off and gas flying everywhere...
> 
> And THAT'S a good idea for screw caps



The gas cap will get stiff cause the gas cleans off any lubricant. A little dose of bar oil should fix the stiffness.


----------



## Bermie (Sep 7, 2010)

treemandan said:


> The gas cap will get stiff cause the gas cleans off any lubricant. A little dose of bar oil should fix the stiffness.



Well it took three years for tha cap to get stiff, but I'll dunk it in bar oil tomorrow...


----------



## benjo75 (Sep 8, 2010)

My neighbor owns the Stihl place here in town and said that everyone gripes about the flippy caps, including me. My 10 year old 020T works great and never any trouble with the old caps. 

I will need a new topping saw soon and not sure what I will go with. I have replaced both the flippy caps on my 6 month old 260 already. I dont need any trouble in the top of a tree. 

Dont touch my ropes either. I'll redo them right there.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Sep 9, 2010)

Is Stihl paying attention?? Home owners/customer are asking what saw to get for home use? Since the flip caps no Stihl are worth the hassle! How many sales are Stihl willing to lose before they change??


----------



## Bermie (Sep 9, 2010)

benjo75 said:


> My neighbor owns the Stihl place here in town and said that everyone gripes about the flippy caps, including me. My 10 year old 020T works great and never any trouble with the old caps.
> 
> I will need a new topping saw soon and not sure what I will go with. I have replaced both the flippy caps on my 6 month old 260 already. I dont need any trouble in the top of a tree.
> 
> Dont touch my ropes either. I'll redo them right there.



'Topping saw...topping saw?'

Better duck now...
Arrrr, I'm gonna start a controversy!!! Almost as bad as flippy caps

(PS, this is said with amusement and humour intended)


----------



## mooseracing (Sep 9, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> :
> The flipper caps, I figured out will not shut if there is too much fuel/oil in,



Thats news to me, I regularly overfill my 361 for some reason, both bar and fuel, no problems seating, just makes a mess everywhere.

I've been happy with them, only one time have I forgot to put a cap back on.:monkey:


----------



## benjo75 (Sep 9, 2010)

Funny. The first post called them flippy caps so I went with that. I cant call them what I want to on this site. I guess I should have said top handle in stead of topping saw. I've got several names for that one to. Maybe 020T.


----------



## fishercat (Sep 9, 2010)

*according to my dealer............*



Saw Dust Smoken said:


> Is Stihl paying attention?? Home owners/customer are asking what saw to get for home use? Since the flip caps no Stihl are worth the hassle! How many sales are Stihl willing to lose before they change??



the flippy caps are the result of a lawsuit against Stihl and they will not be getting rid of them.Strange they are not on the 660 or some of the small home owner saws.He would not devulge any more info on the lawsuit.He does hate them and is tired of customers complaining about them.

I am really liking the new Husky T435.I think my ms200 and ms192 will be going up for sale REAL SOON!


----------



## Bermie (Sep 10, 2010)

benjo75 said:


> Funny. The first post called them flippy caps so I went with that. I cant call them what I want to on this site. I guess I should have said top handle in stead of topping saw. I've got several names for that one to. Maybe 020T.



I'za pullin' your leg...we've had many a 'disscussion' about topping, topping trees that is.

I guess it wasn't fair to rag on a new guy!


----------



## mictrik (Sep 16, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> really? youd switch brands of saws just because of the flippy caps? i really do not understand why people have problems with them..
> a little over engineered? sure... but cmon.. they are pretty simple and work fine, i dont understand how it could "fall off/out"..the little plastic tabs would prevent this from happening



I agree, I never have problems with the caps and I have them on three of my power units. O-ring is replaceable on them and when closed properly they never leak or vibrate loose.


----------



## mictrik (Sep 16, 2010)

Saw Dust Smoken said:


> Is Stihl paying attention?? Home owners/customer are asking what saw to get for home use? Since the flip caps no Stihl are worth the hassle! How many sales are Stihl willing to lose before they change??



Well perhaps they are paying attention. For some reason the vast majority of complaints are coming from the USA. European sites do not depict the kind of dissatisfaction with these caps. Many in Europe see them as superior caps as they close in a very positive way.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 16, 2010)

Lmfao yup gotta love those defects


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 16, 2010)

Grrrr rage acceptance sigh 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=2293667&postcount=2

How I over came my denial about flippy caps


Shock stage: Initial paralysis at hearing the bad news.

Denial stage: Trying to avoid the inevitable.

Anger stage: Frustrated outpouring of bottled-up emotion.

Bargaining stage: Seeking in vain for a way out.

Depression stage: Final realization of the inevitable.

Testing stage: Seeking realistic solutions.

Acceptance stage: Finally finding the way forward.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 16, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> Grrrr rage acceptance sigh
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=2293667&postcount=2
> 
> ...



Yep I turned to husky too:monkey:


----------



## prentice110 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ive notice that sometimes they get twisted back into the locked position when taken off, and if lil grunty doesnt notice, thats when they fall out. its only happend to me 1 or 2 times, but happens maybe 5 6 times a year when grunt does it. I never liked the 2 piece old ones cuz some of the guys would crank em to hard and the middle loosens up and leaked. The only stihls i run are the ms200t. have no use for any other topper. But tell me more about this new husky. Is it a top handled saw?


----------



## johns6 (Sep 19, 2010)

I will not buy another Stihl product with the flip cap. I hate having gas in my face when I put my pole saw in air. Bad stupid design.


----------



## windsorvan (Nov 10, 2011)

*Back to the dealer today*



capecodtree said:


> Is it me or are the new stihl gas and oil caps lousy? I have had the oil cap on my 200t's come out while climbing or in the bucket. Probably four times in five years. what a mess! One other time, while climbing, I had a small pitch pine limb go through the "flip top" and pull the oil cap out. My guys all run husky's and I may have to switch. what do you guys think?



I bought a new stihl ms 311. I thought the caps were cheap looking and they turned out to be exactly that.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 10, 2011)

Ask my climber about how gas on your nuts feels?These caps are no good period anyone who likes them has not been doing this long enough or under enough conditions.BTW that happened yesterday.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 10, 2011)

I have found that spreading a little bar oil on the O-ring of the gas caps and paying attention helps. The gas strips the moving parts of the caps of any lubriawcityishnis, they bind up when you try to twist them in, they break. Another thing that needs licking before sticking, keep just enough on it so it can operate freely. The gas caps on blowers need it too. 

And what Prentice said about the oil caps inadvertantly twisting before locking is because they are so wet with oil and move quite freely. Sometimes you have to re-clock the mechanism, just hold the inner part with one hand and twist the flip lid handle back. 

most spills result from lack of attentiveness or rushing.


----------



## mictrik (Nov 10, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> Ask my climber about how gas on your nuts feels?These caps are no good period anyone who likes them has not been doing this long enough or under enough conditions.BTW that happened yesterday.



The problem with the caps was due to ethanol, this is why only the USA had complaints. They modified the caps AND there is a recall on them so bring your saw or other machine to your local Stihl dealer to have the caps swapped out. I had it done and I only recently had a minor issue with one cap, out of the four units I have. Everything for the US Market needs to be tested for use with ethanol. Many of you will complain about the caps even well after the issue has been addressed and fixed!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 10, 2011)

mictrik said:


> The problem with the caps was due to ethanol, this is why only the USA had complaints. They modified the caps AND there is a recall on them so bring your saw or other machine to your local Stihl dealer to have the caps swapped out. I had it done and I only recently had a minor issue with one cap, out of the four units I have. Everything for the US Market needs to be tested for use with ethanol. Many of you will complain about the caps even well after the issue has been addressed and fixed!



The problem was in poor engineering and the need to make a screw cap complicated is hog wash. Anyway my opinion is the closest thing to stihl is:

HP You On You: Cubik's Rube - YouTube


----------



## superjunior (Nov 10, 2011)

I went to an open house at a local equipment place not too long ago and couldn't wait to let the stihl sales rep have it..
This poor guy couldn't get away from me - as I was yelling at him " how do you like to wear bar oil, how would you like to explain to customers why there is oil all over their tree and landscape, what the f##k is the matter with you people!!"
He told me to get used to it because the design is here to stay, then gave me a new oil cap for my 200. 

It broke the next day..


----------



## Iustinian (Nov 10, 2011)

capecodtree said:


> Is it me or are the new stihl gas and oil caps lousy? I have had the oil cap on my 200t's come out while climbing or in the bucket. Probably four times in five years. what a mess! One other time, while climbing, I had a small pitch pine limb go through the "flip top" and pull the oil cap out. My guys all run husky's and I may have to switch. what do you guys think?



If I'm not mistaken they just had a recent recall on these and you should be able to get replacements from your stihl dealer


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 10, 2011)

The 660s use the screw caps .


----------



## Iustinian (Nov 10, 2011)

Iustinian said:


> If I'm not mistaken they just had a recent recall on these and you should be able to get replacements from your stihl dealer



never mind I see everyone's already brought that up lol


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 11, 2011)

still think they need to go back to the old ones like on the big saws and put a little metal insert in it, so the screwnch doesn't blow thru


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 11, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> The problem was in poor engineering and the need to make a screw cap complicated is hog wash. Anyway my opinion is the closest thing to stihl is:
> 
> HP You On You: Cubik's Rube - YouTube



:msp_tongue::hmm3grin2orange:uttahere2:


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Nov 11, 2011)

treemandan said:


> I have found that spreading a little bar oil on the O-ring of the gas caps and paying attention helps. The gas strips the moving parts of the caps of any lubriawcityishnis, they bind up when you try to twist them in, they break. Another thing that needs licking before sticking, keep just enough on it so it can operate freely. The gas caps on blowers need it too.
> 
> And what Prentice said about the oil caps inadvertantly twisting before locking is because they are so wet with oil and move quite freely. Sometimes you have to re-clock the mechanism, just hold the inner part with one hand and twist the flip lid handle back.
> 
> most spills result from lack of attentiveness or rushing.



They are a pain, and not really needful, but I've never had a problem with them really. They do like you say sometimes, but I always get them figured out and they work good for me. I'll remember the oil trick. That lucas fuel additive is slick...I might try that.


----------



## malcolminfrance (Nov 11, 2011)

If these are the same 2 piece black on white caps fitted to stihls here then there seams to be a problem with the newer stuff. Love the oily leg too!. Seems to be that there is unintended movement between the 2 parts so that when you line up the three ridges with the right-sized gap in the tank then, it wont tighten properly. Just changed one and the replacement is already sliding. Have to hold the white and turn the black back to the left but in doing so i can get crap in the tank. Bad plastic?. Chinese sabotage?.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Nov 11, 2011)

malcolminfrance said:


> If these are the same 2 piece black on white caps fitted to stihls here then there seams to be a problem with the newer stuff. Love the oily leg too!. Seems to be that there is unintended movement between the 2 parts so that when you line up the three ridges with the right-sized gap in the tank then, it wont tighten properly. Just changed one and the replacement is already sliding. Have to hold the white and turn the black back to the left but in doing so i can get crap in the tank. Bad plastic?. Chinese sabotage?.



That's funny.

Actually I think it's a stihl conspiracy. I'll bet they figure if you can't figure out the caps they don't want you running, working on, or owning their saws. That's the only reason I can see for making them so complex.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 11, 2011)

Bigus Termitius said:


> That's funny.
> 
> Actually I think it's a stihl conspiracy. I'll bet they figure if you can't figure out the caps they don't want you running, working on, or owning their saws. That's the only reason I can see for making them so complex.



I agree! I gots mah caps workin for me! AAYYY!:msp_thumbsup: 

They are complex but I figured it out. Besides, with any kind of 'cap' there is, for any reason want or need, there are gonna be problems.
Take caps on milk jugs for instance. What are some problems we have had there? Baseball caps, Fedora's and Kango's all get blown of by the wind. See what I mean? My helmet straps constantly pinch and rip hair outta my face.

And of all things gas is a hard thing to cap. 

Like I said, put the oil on,take yer time. I like em well enough. You let the wrong person do it you better check yer caps. But still, welcome to tree work, here's gas on yer nuts!:biggrin:


Last time I had gas on my nuts I was climbing down from a truck with a carb, I dropped it but caught it in my lap, wrote this song.


Gas on my nuts wash it off wash it off
Gas on my nuts Oh God yes! wash it off
like a jar of pink pigs feet
lil pee pee now squishy swolled meat
Gas on my nuts wash it off wash it off


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't have any problems with the caps that aren't offset by the speed of fill up time. I am gassed/oiled and back to cutting in record time with these gadgets. Smooth, fast, and efficient I am on equipment so that helps, dunce cap ramrods need not apply. 

I cut in all conditions too, including falling timber all Wisconsin winter long and owning my own tree service which requires climbing and banging 200t's around in a the tree or bucket on the regular. Out of 13 saws with them I've replaced maybe 1 or 2, no different for me than older screw in ones.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 11, 2011)

The common screw been around for generations. Two little plastic prods for thumb hold ingenious 

View attachment 206698




Anything else needs a case of



View attachment 206700


----------



## treemandan (Nov 11, 2011)

Nailsbeats said:


> I don't have any problems with the caps that aren't offset by the speed of fill up time. I am gassed/oiled and back to cutting in record time with these gadgets. Smooth, fast, and efficient I am on equipment so that helps, dunce cap ramrods need not apply.
> 
> I cut in all conditions too, including falling timber all Wisconsin winter long and owning my own tree service which requires climbing and banging 200t's around in a the tree or bucket on the regular. Out of 13 saws with them I've replaced maybe 1 or 2, no different for me than older screw in ones.



All in all they did pretty dam good didn't they? #### if I am not actually impressed. Very much so. No ####.

What impressed me more was that they put a recall on them and admitted defect. I think they just need to put a little something about cap maintence in the owners manual. Its good to keep a few new caps on hand. You will notice when the gas cap starts to stick it needs a lil lube


----------



## mictrik (Nov 14, 2011)

superjunior said:


> It broke the next day..



No complaints other than the USA... "It broke the next day"??? Uh, you're the problem not the cap.


----------



## superjunior (Nov 14, 2011)

mictrik said:


> No complaints other than the USA... "It broke the next day"??? Uh, you're the problem not the cap.



umm... don't think so 
yes we've figured out the twisting, lubing and other tricks to keep them on most of the time. they're still junk..


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Flippy caps part two. - YouTube


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 14, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Flippy caps part two. - YouTube



So true to life i just wonder why the hell they made the junk in the first place?


----------



## mictrik (Nov 16, 2011)

superjunior said:


> umm... don't think so
> yes we've figured out the twisting, lubing and other tricks to keep them on most of the time. they're still junk..



I never have a problem with these caps and actually prefer them to screw on caps. The new version from the recall is extremely fast to secure and remove. I have had, though very rarely, older screw on caps get stuck in very hot weather, possibly due to pressure. This would not happen with the tooless caps. Since other countries are not reporting an issue with the caps I am lead to believe one of two possibilities. American who use the caps are not as bright as those in other nations, or there is something distinctive about the fuel "environment" that causes the caps to malfunction. I tend to believe the later though I reserve some thoughts towards the former proposition.

Below is a link from Stihl regarding the cap recall:

STIHL Toolless Cap Safety Recall Notice | STIHL USA


----------



## malcolminfrance (Nov 16, 2011)

The caps are crap in France as well. You're probably right with the fuel idea. Forget the intelligence thing though -last time i needed to get a chain sharpened at the stihl dealership they put it back on the saw the wrong way around.....


----------



## Grouchy old man (Nov 16, 2011)

It's interesting that no chainsaws are part of the recall. I'm going to have to look at mine for the "E or higher" marking anyway. Only problem I have is that the "keeper" cord broke on some.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 16, 2011)

mictrik said:


> I never have a problem with these caps and actually prefer them to screw on caps. The new version from the recall is extremely fast to secure and remove. I have had, though very rarely, older screw on caps get stuck in very hot weather, possibly due to pressure. This would not happen with the tooless caps. Since other countries are not reporting an issue with the caps I am lead to believe one of two possibilities. American who use the caps are not as bright as those in other nations, or there is something distinctive about the fuel "environment" that causes the caps to malfunction. I tend to believe the later though I reserve some thoughts towards the former proposition.
> 
> Below is a link from Stihl regarding the cap recall:
> 
> STIHL Toolless Cap Safety Recall Notice | STIHL USA



Lol the bright thing don't apply to still engineering. I never have a problem with husky caps and out of five stihl products only two run and caps suck on four. All but the runners are low hours one is less than 50 hrs combi tool just a carb kit but still to me they are pos.


----------



## ozzy42 (Nov 16, 2011)

Iv'e said it before and i'll say it again."I love stihl saws,but their caps are crap"

The person who engineered them should be taken out behind the wood shed and have his balls doused with gas every hour on the hour for at least 2 days.


----------



## mictrik (Nov 16, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol the bright thing don't apply to still engineering. I never have a problem with husky caps and out of five stihl products only two run and caps suck on four. All but the runners are low hours one is less than 50 hrs combi tool just a carb kit but still to me they are pos.



I do not think one can or should be so brand loyal or disloyal; I do not think being either serves anyone well. There are good products, there are better products and there are lemons. I am not a Stihl "Fan boy" nor am I a special fan of any other manufacturer of anything. I like products that are made well, hold up, are well designed for use and perhaps aesthetics (ie. Apple computer). I have 3 Stihl machines; MS-360 Pro saw, FS-90R trimmer, and an HS-45 hedge trimmer. All of these machines were used by a Landscaper before I attained them. All ran ok but now run PERFECT after I "cleaned them up". Though "serviced" by a local dealer just before I got them (still had the tags on them) they had the wrong plugs in them. The valves on the FS-90R were well carbon-ed and the choke lever was broken on the HS-45 trimmer. Wrong plugs installed by Stihl dealers are a potential problem especially for the 4-mix powered products. See: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/59867.htm#post1591161 
The MS-360 Pro saw is a FANTASTIC saw; Power for it's weight is great as is it's robustness & ease of service. I also took in a well used Echo SRM-230. This unit now runs great too after a little TLC, warm up time is often sited as an issue with these units but after clean up, a new filter box, plug boot & plug it starts up two - three pulls from cold & warms up well enough in 20 seconds. My EB802 blower bought new is flawless and very powerful after removing a very restrictive muffler pipe. I just have a difficult time imagining that someone would have so many problems with Stihl or any of the other major brands of commercial power tools. Stihls engineering is at least as good as anyone else in the business. Though I do not like the lack of fine throttle control of the 4-mix trimmers I have to admit the design of the engine is excellent.


----------



## johns6 (Nov 16, 2011)

My Stihl saws and trimmers are great, but I can't stand the flippy caps. Will buy Husky to avoid them. Stihl are you listening?


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 16, 2011)

johns6 said:


> My Stihl saws and trimmers are great, but I can't stand the flippy caps. Will buy Husky to avoid them. Stihl are you listening?



You got that right I concur 100 percent!:bang:


----------



## superjunior (Nov 16, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> You got that right I concur 100 percent!:bang:



I'm almost at that point myself, its a damn shame..


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 16, 2011)

superjunior said:


> I'm almost at that point myself, its a damn shame..



I think some idiot had a problem with the other type now we are stuck with this worse type.If someone knows why they would do this please enlighten.


----------



## superjunior (Nov 16, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> I think some idiot had a problem with the other type now we are stuck with this worse type.If someone knows why they would do this please enlighten.



Its the same deal with the new and "improved" gas cans. ventless..
Now I get to spend 5 minutes emptying a five gallon can into a piece of equipment.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 16, 2011)

superjunior said:


> Its the same deal with the new and "improved" gas cans. ventless..
> Now I get to spend 5 minutes emptying a five gallon can into a piece of equipment.



Hey we think alike that crap causes accidents ever use a skill saw with the blade cover and trigger lockout?


----------



## superjunior (Nov 16, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> Hey we think alike that crap causes accidents ever use a skill saw with the blade cover and trigger lockout?



but of course, its how I cut when my stihl oil cap falls out


----------



## ozzy42 (Nov 16, 2011)

superjunior said:


> Its the same deal with the new and "improved" gas cans. ventless..
> Now I get to spend 5 minutes emptying a five gallon can into a piece of equipment.



:agree2: ventless gas cans suck


----------

